# Help future ministers get a good education for God's glory.



## ABondSlaveofChristJesus (Dec 17, 2004)

*Help future ministers get a good education for God\'s glory.*

As I approach college graduation in a couple of years, I´ve begun to look into seminaries. I have not really looked into many thoroughly. Right now all I know is I want to attend the best seminary possible that is reasonably affordable for me. I seek a seminary that disciples their students like the puritans disciple their students (prob. Not possible in today´s age) So a reformed seminary that is very thorough. As of now RPTS in Pittsburgh and Trinity in Chicago seem to be striking the most interest. Instead of positing an individual post asking about every seminary I´m looking into, I figured I'd compile everything in one. So I ask the members of this board who have some knowledge and seminary experience.... 


What seminary did/are you go/going to and what is your analysis/review of it?

What are your seminary recommendations?

[Edited on 17-12-2004 by ABondSlaveofChristJesus]


----------

